# 1986.5 Nissan Hardbody No Fire



## weldsupply (Sep 30, 2008)

Little Truck with the Z motor. Bought it as a project, and have officially had my butt kicked for to long now for it to be any fun at all. Heres whats going on.
http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/newbie.gif
Before I bought it the motor was swapped for a carbed motor. They changed the intake and ignition system over to the new style so it would be throttle body. 

I drove this truck home.. It needed brackets etc thats it.. I installed said brackets, and now I am not getting any fire.. I do have 12V coming to the coils, but as soon as you turn the key the voltage drops. I have checked all the relays, grounds that I can find etc. and I still haven't came up with any solution as to why it won't fire.. 

Thanks in advance for your help.. I gotta get this thing going or haul it to the scrap yard.. 2 weeks is 2 long to have my but kicked by anything.. 
Carl


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with the mods you have done i am not exactly sure where to start..

try putting a 12 volt source straight to the coils from the bat.

so that when you turn the key it does not volt drop.

if this works, check igniton switch for defects..


----------



## weldsupply (Sep 30, 2008)

I actually did try that, but it didn't work, still no fire through the coils.. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as I still have no freaking clue.. Thanks for the idea though!!!! Carl


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it now sounds like the dizzy the ignition module in the dizzy ..

which dizzy did you use the 720 version or the hb version.??


----------



## weldsupply (Sep 30, 2008)

Its got the hardbody dist. in it.. the other one is vacuum advance right? Shouldn't I still be able to check and see if I have fire directly out of the coils into the dist? maybe I can't.. It just seems a little odd to me that both coils went down at the same time. The key switch seems fine, the haynes manual is awful in the wiring dept. I suppose that is because there is 300 different trucks covered in the one book.. that may be a bit of an exaggeration. Could I revert back to the old style coils, and dist, and keep the throttle body? I know I am asking a bunch, but I am new to nissans, and I haveth not a clue about them.. I believe it will be a fun little truck if I can get it Gee Hawing. I had planned on putting it on propane, and remote mounting a turbo.. gotta make it go go 1st though. I really do appreciate your help..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it will not spark if if n e 1 component is not in working order.

test the dizzy ..


----------

